# Rooster getting aggressive



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

About a year ago we were adopted by a rooster that was dropped off out here in the 'boondocks' were we live, thus starting our venture into raising chickens. Since then I have built a coop, fenced in a large area for scratching and bought seven girls for eggs. For the last two days the rooster has decided to make a run for me when I turned my back on him to leave, both times being met with rather harsh results. One more attempted attack and he will be put down. I figure he is probably at least two years old or more. He is rather large, would he be eatable or just too tough to be worth while?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Put him in a slow cooker. From my experience the breast meat was fine just the legs were tough. Eat what you can and give the too tough meat to the dogs. That's what I do.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

As said, a slow cooker is a good plan.
The longer you let the meat rest before you cook or freeze helps too.
It also helps to put the bird in confinement in a smallish coop for a couple weeks so he can't forage.
Parting it out, you can cook the breast meat differently than the legs and thighs. As said, those take forever to cook. I cook them low and slow, about 200F till the meat falls off the bone, usually 4 or 5 hours. Smoking slowly is a good way to go too.

Anything happen recently that caused him to turn bad?


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

Every once in a while he decides that he wants my spot in the pecking order, haha. He gets pissed when I handle his girls too much, he is either going to learn not to attack me or the slow cooker will be his next roosting er roasting place.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Swimming lessons work well, best if you've a good arm and a wide pond. My roos get three chances, then they're done. If they hurt my child, they don't last two minutes.


----------



## deniseclaffey (Oct 21, 2014)

The cock is only being protective of the girls. If he sees you get too close. Remove the cock if you are handling the hens. Also to show the cock who is boss, carry him around under ur left arm, while you are doing some chores for about 20 minutes at a time especially in the beginning. For a few weeks or until he becomes more submissive. Don't stare at the cock. don't turn your back on him, move away backwards, until a safe distance away. Don't retaliate against the cock. If he's acting shifty carry him around for a while. Just Carry a small stick if carrying him does not work. He is only trying to do his job of protecting.


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

Carry him around? I can't get close enough to catch the sneaky little rascal. Little? He probably weighs at least 15-20lbs, big boy! I am hoping he got the message yesterday, when I went in last night to close up he went into the run when I went into the coop, had to herd him back in and then he went into the far corner.


----------

